# Geolocation app made with Notepad++



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.mediafire.com/?91oli1cectur4f0

Just double click. Zoom out at first might be on a piece of ocean.


----------



## caleb (Mar 15, 2013)

Blocked by proxy filter here


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 15, 2013)

caleb said:


> Blocked by proxy filter here



That's odd.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 16, 2013)

It's a neat little app, 1nf3rn0x.  I have a couple questions:

Is the embedded CSS in the beginning necessary when you placed some inline styles that do the same thing?  For instance, #map_canvas is given properties in the embedded CSS that are also inline in its tag.  Also, since the #map_canvas div tag is scaling the whole body, do you really need to give width and height properties to the html/body tags?

Some API questions:

Do you use the Google Maps Javascript API v3 for the interactivity of the map, along with OSM's maps for what you're seeing?

Thanks for this app.  It helped/is helping understand more about how these things work.


----------

